# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Looking for 168gr 30cal ELD-M - have 130gr ttsx

## sambnz

Im looking for around 40 - 60 30cal 168gr ELD-M projectiles. Im currently running 125gr accubonds out of my 17 308 and wanting to try some heavier pills. 

Ive got a full (I think) box of 130gr ttsx 30cal projectiles for sale / swap if anyone is interested.

----------


## Timmay

What $ do you want for the TTSX's?

----------


## sambnz

Will have a look when I get home and see how many I have and I’ll let you know.

----------


## sambnz

@Timmay The box is full mate. Let me know if you're interested.

----------


## 57jl

swap you 168amax if interested

----------


## Strider

I have a box of ELD-M, let me know if you need some.

----------

